# Singapore Student Visa Clarification Kindly Help Me



## arunbhabu (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello People,

Greetings... I've a doubt please help me


I'm from India about get a student visa for studying film-making program I also want to make films for releasing it to film festivals in Singapore & world-wide also in theaters does this will create problem in my student Visa??

I already have 2 yrs of film making experience in india and i will attend the classes promptly in but I want to make films and if possible release it in film festivals or theaters can you guys help me it is legally possible in my visa status? after all my program is intended for making films

Thanks in advance


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

If you are merely filming, unpaid in Singapore then technically you are not abusing your student visa arrangements- a level above tourists taking videos. 

However, you might have to acquire permission to produce a movie outdoors to ensure you are not obstructing traffic flow, peeping into private homes etc.

Generally with a proposal within their guidelines, you might receive a package of incentives and perks or useful assistance since you are investing by promoting the country and culture, attracting potential visitors etc. Advisable to visit 
EDB 250 N Bridge Rd Singapore 179101 (65) 6832 6832 

and Singapore Tourism Board PR, Tourism Court, 1 Orchard Spring Lane
Singapore 247729 or phone: (65) 6736 6622

Follow the protocols by calling their Quality Service Manager's secretaries or PR for an appointment to discuss the your genre so they could prepare helpful details, allow you the use of digital images from their stocks etc. Be official- bring samples of your work and letters of recommendations from your peers or college professors on their letterheads. Ask for guidelines or appropriate department and listen to their instructions for permits etc

To give you a sample, watch SecondVirgin, a sentimental romance promoting our historical grandeur alongside modern commonalities in Singapore. 

Good luck with your adventure!


----------



## arunbhabu (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm really glad that the question is so perfectly answered here... hats off to you,.. I will follow the directions & guidelines to make it as a filmmaker in Singapore...


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Do it well, and we'll be proud for you.

Do post the title of the movie before it hits the screen. Good luck!


----------



## arunbhabu (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks alot.. your wishes made my day...Of-course I will post...It would be an English film scheduled to begin the shooting from 03-03-13.. I hope english films do receive a good response...whats your opinion


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

If it is in English, it has to be of a higher standard to compete with internationally produced films. 

However if you depict our various nationalities, compare Indians in Singapore and India, inject in locals conversing singlish, hokkien dialects it might receive attention as a modern culture movie with a pragmatic metropolitan city setting and draw audiences.

Reach into your bag of initiatives, and come up with a tempting presentation hook before your STB appointment- and who knows what will happen. 

If you hit the right key, it will surely show off your talent in a positive light!


----------



## arunbhabu (Nov 25, 2012)

I too had a similar idea to make it as an English film suited for ASIA-PACIFIC release... your knowledge sharing is amazing just syncs with me...Thanks again for your insights which really contributes to my decision to choose Singapore that supports new filmmakers than my home country at present....God Bless You!!!!!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

To you too.

A positive perspective is ----always - an excellent start to the next step-s!


----------

